# Community Leader Election



## ffemt8978 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Community Leaders would like to announce that we are holding elections to replace our recently retired Community Leaders bigbaldguy, firetender and NJN. These members retired for a variety of personal reasons, and are always welcome to return here.

We've selected seven forum members for consideration to become Community Leaders, however there are only three open positions. Attached to this post is a poll for members to vote on which of the candidates that you would like to see become a CL. The top three vote getters will get the job, but if for any reason, one of those three is unable to perform the duties, the job will go to the next highest vote getter.

Please vote for no more than three members only, and the poll closes in one week. The Community Leaders will discard the votes of anyone that votes for more than three candidates

The candidates are listed in alphabetical order, and in order to ensure that the best members are selected we ask that you vote for the members that would do the BEST job as a CL (even if they are not your favorite member). 

Aidey
Akulahawk
emt.dan
Epi-do
firefite
n7lxi
Tigger 

We have spoken with each of these members, and they stated they were interested in the job.

** EDIT:  The polls now close in one week instead of two **


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would like to add that you will not be able to vote using Tapatalk. You must visit EMTLife on a computer, or open the site using your phone's (or other device's) browser.

Thanks!


----------



## Achilles (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm writing in Achilles


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 16, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I'm writing in Achilles



That's fine, but the only votes that will be counted are the ones cast for one of the 7 nominees listed above.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2012)

I vote MedicRo.... Ooh wait. Well my second vote is MrBro..... Ooh wait did it again


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 16, 2012)

Okay, so before I cast my vote, I would really like to know what n7's name stands for.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 16, 2012)

firefite said:


> I vote MedicRo.... Ooh wait. Well my second vote is MrBro..... Ooh wait did it again



I was seriously about to write in Rob! :rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 16, 2012)

Did I forget to mention that if you vote for three, and then do a write in that is more votes than you're allowed?

:rofl:h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Did I forget to mention that if you vote for three, and then do a write in that is more votes than you're allowed?
> 
> :rofl:h34r:



Well technically we never wrote their full screen names..... So it's not a write in vote.. 

I'm gonna get a mandatory vacation while I'm on the ballot for CL :rofl:


----------



## Aprz (Nov 16, 2012)

If my name was up there, this wouldn't be a fair competition, and everyone else would tie for second place....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2012)

Aprz said:


> If my name was up there, this wouldn't be a fair competition, and everyone else would tie for second place....









Kidding kidding. I would have voted for you.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 16, 2012)

firefite said:


> I vote MedicRo.... Ooh wait. Well my second vote is MrBro..... Ooh wait did it again



I missed all the forum drama. Up until a month or two ago I still thought MedicRo.... Was real. I was going to ask him for career advice  haha I also never heard what happened to MrBro....


----------



## Jon (Nov 17, 2012)

One more thing!

The CL Team would like to welcome *TransportJockey* back to the CL team. We missed you, Nate!




PoeticInjustice said:


> Okay, so before I cast my vote, I would really like to know what n7's name stands for.



It is actually the least obscure forum name on here. If it isn't obvious, you aren't geek enough . But look at my signature for a similar thing.

Jon


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 17, 2012)

I know what those letters and N7's name means... I've got a few of those letters myself!


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2012)

Akulahawk said:


> I know what those letters and N7's name means... I've got a few of those letters myself!



Since when did the Department of Corrections start using letters?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Since when did the Department of Corrections start using letters?



It's the IPV6 version, since IPV4 ran out of numbers.

:rofl:


----------



## Jon (Nov 17, 2012)

Akulahawk said:


> I know what those letters and N7's name means... I've got a few of those letters myself!



Ha. There are many of us here. Some are more in the closet about it than others, that's all.



ffemt8978 said:


> It's the IPV6 version, since IPV4 ran out of numbers.
> 
> :rofl:



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 17, 2012)

Well google has learned me, but it was certainly not obvious! Lol guess I'm not as nerdy as I thought :rofl:


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 17, 2012)

Akulahawk said:


> I know what those letters and N7's name means... I've got a few of those letters myself!



I do too! Er... did before I let it expire


----------



## Achilles (Nov 17, 2012)

If someone wanted to, couldn't they just create a new account just to vote?
Should be a minimum of ten posts to vote (or something of thy nature). Or you'd have people running around with IP cloakers on.

One more thing, it should be radio buttons not checkboxes.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 17, 2012)

Achilles said:


> If someone wanted to, couldn't they just create a new account just to vote?
> Should be a minimum of ten posts to vote (or something of thy nature). Or you'd have people running around with IP cloakers on.
> 
> One more thing, it should be radio buttons not checkboxes.



Multiple accounts gets you banned and your votes will be discarded.


----------



## Jon (Nov 17, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Multiple accounts gets you banned and your votes will be discarded.


And we'll know. Trust us.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 17, 2012)

Now that the topic has been brought up, anyone caught registering multiple accounts to vote on the election will get a 180 day ban.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 17, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Now that the topic has been brought up, anyone caught registering multiple accounts to vote on the election will get a 180 day ban.



Boom. That just happened.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 17, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Now that the topic has been brought up, anyone caught registering multiple accounts to vote on the election will get a 180 day ban.



Is that by INternet protocol? 

:wacko:

Also one more thing, can we get updated emotions or more to choose from?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Now that the topic has been brought up, anyone caught registering multiple accounts to vote on the election will get a 180 day ban.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



And that worked so well for Lulzec and Anonymous....


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> And that worked so well for Lulzec and Anonymous....




Ok... even more terrifying...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Ok... even more terrifying...



Note to self...never get in a meme battle with JPINFV.:unsure:


----------



## Achilles (Nov 17, 2012)

My votes don't count just like the presidential election :rofl:

Ffemt I guess we'll shall have to agree to disagree. is the 180 day vacation payed


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 17, 2012)

Achilles said:


> My votes don't count just like the presidential election :rofl:
> 
> Ffemt I guess we'll shall have to agree to disagree. is the 180 day vacation payed



Yeah it is, but it's based off of your salary here at the forum.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 17, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Note to self...never get in a meme battle with JPINFV.:unsure:



Worse than a land war in Asia.


----------



## Sharky (Nov 17, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Multiple accounts gets you banned and your votes will be discarded.





Jon said:


> And we'll know. Trust us.



:rofl:

You just keep telling yourself that, Jon.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey I protest the ballot as my name got left off by accident again.

Can you just vote for one as the rest are to opinionated to be trusted with power in my opinion?


----------



## medic417 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jon said:


> And we'll know. Trust us.



Really you never have banned me for this account. Sincerely your favorite mod ffemt8978.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 17, 2012)

Why would you use a proxy?
An VPN or virtual private network would be much better 
I'm pretty sure ffemt installs wireless routers so all of this encrypted browsing talk  is making him feel all :wacko:
J/k


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 17, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I missed all the forum drama. Up until a month or two ago I still thought MedicRo.... Was real. I was going to ask him for career advice  haha I also never heard what happened to MrBro....



Brown is alive and well. Talk to him every meow and again. 

Aidey must be cheating


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 17, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Brown is alive and well. Talk to him every meow and again.
> 
> Aidey must be cheating



Glad I'm not the only one who thought that :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2012)

Achilles said:


> My votes don't count just like the presidential election :rofl:



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KAGwNtI26w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 17, 2012)

You may vote for one candidate if you wish. You may vote for any number between 0 and 3.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 17, 2012)

I should have put some people up for election that would represent those that do know everything.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 17, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Really you never have banned me for this account. Sincerely your favorite mod ffemt8978.



Nice try.  :rofl:

http://www.emtlife.com/faq.php#rules


> Participants may not impersonate, or attempt to impersonate EMTLife.com staff or Community Leaders.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Nice try.  :rofl:
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/faq.php#rules




This truly is the darkest timeline.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 17, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Nice try.  :rofl:
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/faq.php#rules



Uh oh! Someone is going to be put on moderator preview :

Where from Michigan is Mmiz from? I mead medic417


----------



## Tigger (Nov 17, 2012)

If elected I will change my avatar to a real picture of Tigger! There, that's my campaign promise.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 17, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Uh oh! Someone is going to be put on moderator preview :



I've banned 73 members this week alone for being spammers...I don't do mod preview.h34r:


----------



## Achilles (Nov 17, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I've banned 73 members this week alone for being spammers...I don't do mod preview.h34r:



So when is the next election for forum safety officer? The position has been vacant since 07...


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2012)

I think the person with the most actual posts should earn automatic moderator status.


----------



## Jon (Nov 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I think the person with the most actual posts should earn automatic moderator status.


Yup. MMiz won that one.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 17, 2012)

Jon said:


> Yup. MMiz won that one.



I was going to say that as well but it says "actual" so so i didn't in risk of a meme.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2012)

Jon said:


> Yup. MMiz won that one.


  Key word is "actual." There's 421,493 posts in the forum (plus a few more made when I was adding it up). That's quite a few less than 1 billion posts that MMiz "claims" to have. That makes the "4130" part of his post count much more likely to be his true post count.


Postcount++


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I was going to say that as well but it says "actual" so so i didn't in risk of a meme.




I knew a good Google Image Search would lead to a PG level quote....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just to clarify:

Post count is a consideration when coming up with our list of nominees.  The other factors that are considered are how long they've been a member; infraction history (if you've ever been banned from the forum, you are disqualified); contribution to the forum; history and accuracy of reporting posts; and how well the current CL team feels we can work with the individuals nominated.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2012)

Infractions... ROFL. There's a history there that's not pretty on both sides, especially with a rather specific moderator. However, let's not dig up the past.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Infractions... ROFL. There's a history there that's not pretty on both sides, especially with a rather specific moderator.



I'm not going to comment on that.  I was just trying to inform our members of what goes into our considerations in nominating members for the CL voting.

If you (or any other member) has a better idea for how to replace retiring CL's, send me a PM.  Those that we feel are a viable solution will appear in another poll at a future date and we'll take it from there.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Infractions... ROFL. There's a history there that's not pretty on both sides, especially with a rather specific moderator.



I don't think a warning is an infraction? Although I had a warning reversed.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 17, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I don't think a warning is an infraction? Although I had a warning reversed.



Warnings are not infractions.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I don't think a warning is an infraction? Although I had a warning reversed.




Oh, I know the difference. I probably have a high score on infraction points too. If ya want more information, PM me. Some of the stories are pretty hilarious.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, I know the difference. I probably have a high score on infraction points too. If ya want more information, PM me. Some of the stories are pretty hilarious.



I've had a few myself.  I really think we should be allowed to have a member of the "troublemakers" on the board to help keep things balanced.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 17, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Nice try.  :rofl:
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/faq.php#rules



Well of course I knew that rule exists.


----------



## Jon (Nov 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Key word is "actual." There's 421,493 posts in the forum (plus a few more made when I was adding it up). That's quite a few less than 1 billion posts that MMiz "claims" to have. That makes the "4130" part of his post count much more likely to be his true post count.
> 
> 
> Postcount++



Actually, that isn't correct, either.
Some time ago, maybe '07?, Matt did a major upgrade to the forum. As part of that upgrade HIS post count got reset. So he added a few decimal places. If he hadn't lost the posts AND _inflated_ his stats, he's probably be on the border of the top 5 posters. But it's his site, so if he wants to have that many posts - doesn't bother me.

It's also funny you mention post count. I used to post a WHOLE lot more, except that being on the CL team kinda takes some of the fun away. Granted, it's nice to just be able to swing the banhammer at trolls :nosoupfortroll:, but the feel of the site isn't the same as when I was posting 20 or 30 posts a day, and was just here because it was fun.




medic417 said:


> I've had a few myself.  I really think we should be allowed to have a member of the "troublemakers" on the board to help keep things balanced.


While not everyone on the list has infractions - some sure do. And they usually earned them. Bear in mind, in my case, I've been a member here for 8 years. I've done a lot of growing up over that time, as have many other members. There used to be jokes about how I wasn't old enough to drink. Now, I've actually had beers with several members of the forum over the years, from BigBaldGuy and TransportJockey, to N7LXI, Christopher, and others. Guess what - everyone's at least as cool in real life as they are here on the forum.

Just because you aren't on this list, doesn't mean you won't make it next time. There are many names on this list that weren't thought of last election, and there are others that keep agreeing to stand for election, with the hopes that their peers will see how awesome we think they are.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 17, 2012)

If nominated I will not accept it.  If elected I will not serve.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 17, 2012)

medic417 said:


> If nominated I will not accept it.  If elected I will not serve.



Noted.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 17, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Noted.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm actually surprised I have not had any infractions or anything at all :wacko:


----------



## medic417 (Nov 17, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm actually surprised I have not had any infractions or anything at all :wacko:



I can teach you the way my son.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 17, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I can teach you the way my son.



Only if I get your vote....  haha


----------



## medic417 (Nov 17, 2012)

firefite said:


> Only if I get your vote....  haha



Well I can be bought for the right number of free passes on anything I post.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 17, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Well I can be bought for the right number of free passes on anything I post.



For the next week I will give you those free passes :rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 17, 2012)

firefite said:


> For the next week I will give you those free passes :rofl:



Okay, even I LOL'd at that one.  :rofl:


----------



## medic417 (Nov 17, 2012)

I see now the kind of ethics those running for office have.  No hope for reform at this place.:wacko:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words Jon. I actually have a guest room now. Next time you visit, no couch. 

Anyway, I was honored to be selected as a prospective CL. 

No stump speech for me.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 17, 2012)

Jon said:


> Now, I've actually had beers with several members of the forum over the years, from BigBaldGuy and TransportJockey, to N7LXI, Christopher, and others. Guess what - everyone's at least as cool in real life as they are here on the forum.




Actually Jon's way cooler in real life. 

I sadly am way balder but considerably smaller in real life :/

Anybody on this list will make an excellent CL and there are 2 in particular who I have many times thought about nominating the next time around. Unfortunetly I can only throw three of you under the bus so Aidey, N7LXI, and epido, sorry *giggles evily*. Oh the wonders you will see and the horrors you will know. 

*runs back into the bushes making helicopter noises*


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Key word is "actual." There's 421,493 posts in the forum (plus a few more made when I was adding it up). That's quite a few less than 1 billion posts that MMiz "claims" to have. That makes the "4130" part of his post count much more likely to be his true post count.
> 
> 
> Postcount++



There's a whole other forum only for moderators where there are billions upon billions of posts. Yes JP as you've long suspected nearly all of them are about you


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 17, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> There's a whole other forum only for moderators where there are billions upon billions of posts. Yes JP as you've long suspected nearly all of them are about you



http://www.bannedme.com/


Sorry...couldn't resist.:blush:


----------



## Achilles (Nov 18, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> http://www.bannedme.com/
> 
> 
> Sorry...couldn't resist.:blush:



I guess I'm considered a power poster because I've moderated forums before and I'm currently a moderator on a forum.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just an update, the election will end one week earlier than originally posted, so please be sure to get your vote in.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 18, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Just an update, the election will end one week earlier than originally posted, so please be sure to get your vote in.



Oh if this were a national election you would be in so much trouble right now :angry:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oh if this were a national election you would be in so much trouble right now :angry:



Why?  We're near the same level of results we've had the past two elections, and a week is more than enough time for members to vote.

At least we told everyone about it instead of changing it and not saying anything.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> .
> 
> At least we told everyone about it instead of changing it and not saying anything.



Actually only the people that voted will know because chances are someone who has not voted has not subscribed to  this thread and therefore will not know you just posted that statement. An mass private message would be better. 

Kind of like reverse 911 to tell people to do w/e.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 19, 2012)

You mean that they won't notice the election thread, despite the fact that there is an announcement across the top of the forum that only goes away once you view it; that the Announcements forum is the first forum members see in the forum list; and that the Election thread is stickied in it and shows up as the most recent post?


----------



## Aidey (Nov 19, 2012)

They also posted an announcement, but announcements don't always show up on Tapatalk. My Tapatalk is also set up to open to the "latest threads" screen, which means no stickies either.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> You mean that they won't notice the election thread, despite the fact that there is an announcement across the top of the forum that only goes away once you view it; that the Announcements forum is the first forum members see in the forum list; and that the Election thread is stickied in it and shows up as the most recent post?


I'll just use the quote below to answer your question. h34r:


Aidey said:


> They also posted an announcement, but announcements don't always show up on Tapatalk. My Tapatalk is also set up to open to the "latest threads" screen, which means no stickies either.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 19, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I'll just use the quote below to answer your question. h34r:



And as long as people keep posting responses in this thread, it keeps it showing up in the latest post view of tapatalk.  Even if it didn't, it would still show up as an unread thread since their last visit because of the updated posts to it since their last visit.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> And as long as people keep posting responses in this thread, it keeps it showing up in the latest post view of tapatalk.  Even if it didn't, it would still show up as an unread thread since their last visit because of the updated posts to it since their last visit.



well we better quit posting in it so it ends up on the bottom :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 19, 2012)

Rom-bama, y u steal election?


----------



## Aidey (Nov 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Why?  We're near the same level of results we've had the past two elections, and a week is more than enough time for members to vote.
> 
> At least we told everyone about it instead of changing it and not saying anything.



Actually, if you look at the results for the election in 3/12 and 3/11 (the two most recent I could find) there were way more votes issued in 3/12 and 3/11. In 3/12 there were 67 voters and in 3/11 there were 98 voters. This poll only has 41 voters.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 19, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Rom-bama, y u steal election?



excuse me while i laugh my way to bed. Good night internet friends


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 19, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Actually, if you look at the results for the election in 3/12 and 3/11 (the two most recent I could find) there were way more votes issued in 3/12 and 3/11. In 3/12 there were 67 voters and in 3/11 there were 98 voters. This poll only has 41 voters.



And it hasn't changed in about 24 hours.  My guess is that we'll top out around the results of the last election (67).  History has shown me that the longer these go on, the fewer votes that are cast towards the end.  Unlike political elections, there has never been a last minute rush to cast ballots.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 19, 2012)

I also want to point out the announcement hasn't been up the whole time. It was just put back up a couple hours ago. It has been missing for days. 

And I'm almost positive in the 3/11 election you guys sent out a PM.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 19, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I also want to point out the announcement hasn't been up the whole time. It was just put back up a couple hours ago. It has been missing for days.
> 
> And I'm almost positive in the 3/11 election you guys sent out a PM.



The announcement disappears once you read it.  When I updated it, I reset it to show up for all members again.

I believe MMiz was going to work on sending out an email/PM.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I believe MMiz was going to work on sending out an email/PM.


Someone should remind him to send it to all members and not just communty leaders


----------



## Aidey (Nov 19, 2012)

I've never clicked on the announcement, so I'm not sure why it would have vanished.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 19, 2012)

Here we are using made up monikers to vote for people with made up names and usually made up avatars (whom we've never even met, in most instances).
Ah, sort of like Chicago, or Florida.


----------



## Jon (Nov 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Just an update, the election will end one week earlier than originally posted, so please be sure to get your vote in.



Are we sure that's still not too long? I thought you were supposed to seek medical attention for any election lasting longer than four hours?


Seriously, though - in previous elections, we've gotten most of the participation early in the election. If we truly feel we haven't gotten a good cross-section of the membership, we'll re-evaluate.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 19, 2012)

"You know emts.. bunch of whiny little b.....!"

Adapted from Burn Notice.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 20, 2012)

Four days left to vote.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hard to decide who are the lesser of the evils. Most have shown by their posts that they will not be unbiased in handling matters.  The only one I feel would truly be good and fair is to far back in the pack unless a bunch of late voters arrive.

I know I am very opinionated and always right therefore I know I would never be a good moderator.  Not that I would ever be asked based on my history of infractions, warnings, etc.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 20, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Hard to decide who are the lesser of the evils. Most have shown by their posts that they will not be unbiased in handling matters.  The only one I feel would truly be good and fair is to far back in the pack unless a bunch of late voters arrive.
> 
> I know I am very opinionated and always right therefore I know I would never be a good moderator.  Not that I would ever be asked based on my history of infractions, warnings, etc.



Having an opinion and being biased don't necessarily disqualify you, if it did no one on this forum would be qualified. Looking at the list I don't see anyone who wouldn't be a fair moderator. A big part of the reason we have multiple mods is so we act as a check and balance on each other. When I was a CL I had my decisions overturned multiple times as did all the other CLs. We all had our touchy topics that we would occasionally loose our objectivity on but when we did we would be ego checked pretty quickly.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 20, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Having an opinion and being biased don't necessarily disqualify you, if it did no one on this forum would be qualified. Looking at the list I don't see anyone who wouldn't be a fair moderator. A big part of the reason we have multiple mods is so we act as a check and balance on each other. When I was a CL I had my decisions overturned multiple times as did all the other CLs. We all had our touchy topics that we would occasionally loose our objectivity on but when we did we would be ego checked pretty quickly.



I thought it was so no one would know which one was firing a blank and which ones' bullets were real?





Kidding, kidding...


----------



## medic417 (Nov 20, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Having an opinion and being biased don't necessarily disqualify you, if it did no one on this forum would be qualified. Looking at the list I don't see anyone who wouldn't be a fair moderator. A big part of the reason we have multiple mods is so we act as a check and balance on each other. When I was a CL I had my decisions overturned multiple times as did all the other CLs. We all had our touchy topics that we would occasionally loose our objectivity on but when we did we would be ego checked pretty quickly.



I disagree with them being able to start ignoring the extreme bias they show in their contempt for those that do not agree with them.  If enough of them are CL's they will be able to push their opinions rather than fairly moderating.  Not enough checks and balances here.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 20, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I disagree with them being able to start ignoring the extreme bias they show in their contempt for those that do not agree with them.  If enough of them are CL's they will be able to push their opinions rather than fairly moderating.  Not enough checks and balances here.



That is the dumbest idea I've ever heard and I disagree with it. J/k

Do you have a suggestion on a better system? While I'll be the first to admit the current system has flaws it actually functions very well behind the scenes. Feelings do occasionally get hurt but generally no one walks away bleeding. It's also important to remember that the rank and file members do have a check and balance power here. You might call it the ultimate check and balance because if the CLs ever got overly strict or overly lenient members simply vote with their feet. Make no mistake the CLs notice when the regulars stop checking in and they notice when new members don't stick around.

One last thing to keep in mind is that while this site appears to be run as a kind of bureaucracy it's really more of a benevolent dictatorship. Final authority rests with Matt and he has a vision for EMTLIFE and is very protective of the site. The site stays primarily neutral because Matt is very good at staying neutral and the CLs follow his lead. The sheer amount of grief I've seen Matt endure without loosing his objectivity is humbling. While Matt gives the CLs a great deal of independence and is great about soliciting and accepting input from the CLs make no mistake he keeps a very close eye on this place. So long as Matt is in charge of this site it will stay as open and neutral as it reasonably can be and Matt ain't going anywhere.

Of course if all else fails I'll just have to come out of retirement and straighten things out in the traditional CL style. Gypsy knife fight with fiddle music in the CL break room.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 20, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> A big part of the reason we have multiple mods is so we act as a check and balance on each other. When I was a CL I had my decisions overturned multiple times as did all the other CLs. We all had our touchy topics that we would occasionally loose our objectivity on but when we did we would be ego checked pretty quickly.



But what happens when even the CL's get a warning then does it go up to MMIZ or do y'all try to work it out in your private forum?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 20, 2012)

Achilles said:


> But what happens when even the CL's get a warning then does it go up to MMIZ or do y'all try to work it out in your private forum?



Every warning and infraction issued by any CL is automatically reviewed by the rest of us.  If we disagree with it, we will reverse it.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 20, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Every warning and infraction issued by any CL is automatically reviewed by the rest of us.  If we disagree with it, we will reverse it.



How about Bans?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 20, 2012)

Achilles said:


> How about Bans?



Especially bans.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 20, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Especially bans.



So the 50+ spammers that you ban every day; you all talk about why the spammer should or should not be banned?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 20, 2012)

Achilles said:


> So the 50+ spammers that you ban every day; you all talk about why the spammer should or should not be banned?



Spammers are a different situation, and they are banned on sight.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 20, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Having an opinion and being biased don't necessarily disqualify you, if it did no one on this forum would be qualified. Looking at the list I don't see anyone who wouldn't be a fair moderator. A big part of the reason we have multiple mods is so we act as a check and balance on each other. When I was a CL I had my decisions overturned multiple times as did all the other CLs. We all had our touchy topics that we would occasionally loose our objectivity on but when we did we would be ego checked pretty quickly.




...and I've been told that the rule was that no mod could overrule another mod. Sure, if a mod could be persuaded to overturn an infraction, then fine. However it was always in the hands of the issuing moderator. Of course I will note that both times change.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 20, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...and I've been told that the rule was that no mod could overrule another mod. Sure, if a mod could be persuaded to overturn an infraction, then fine. However it was always in the hands of the issuing moderator. Of course I will note that both times change.



That has changed based upon past experiences.  Any of us can overturn a warning/infraction/ban, but by policy we will not do it unless the majority of us agree it needs to be done.


----------



## JDub (Nov 20, 2012)

If firefite does not win a CL spot, I am gonna demand a recount of the votes.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 20, 2012)

JDub said:


> If firefite does not win a CL spot, I am gonna demand a recount of the votes.



The results that you see in the poll will not be the final results.  Some votes will be discarded because members voted for more than three candidates.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 21, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> The results that you see in the poll will not be the final results.  Some votes will be discarded because members voted for more than three candidates.



Really? Like whom?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 21, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Really? Like whom?



I'm not going to say.  It serves no purpose other than to embarrass forum members.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 21, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Really? Like whom?



You would be amazed at how hard it is for people to follow a simple set of directions. Wait scratch that you're in EMS that should have been day one learning.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 21, 2012)

Wait... it wasn't "vote for at least two of the following?"

I'm happy I stayed with 3 people then.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 21, 2012)

JDub said:


> If firefite does not win a CL spot, I am gonna demand a recount of the votes.



Personally I can't stand that firefite guy. Complete a$$hole :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Wait... it wasn't "vote for at least two of the following?"
> 
> I'm happy I stayed with 3 people then.



Well actually it originally said "vote for firefite and then 2 others". I guess the CLs decided to give everyone a chance haha


----------



## Achilles (Nov 21, 2012)

firefite said:


> Personally I can't stand that firefite guy. Complete a$$hole :rofl:



Yea but he can't be as bad as FFemt :rofl::rofl:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 21, 2012)

firefite said:


> Personally I can't stand that firefite guy. Complete a$$hole :rofl:



Ha ha! 180 out from most political campaigns theses days. :lol:


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 21, 2012)

Remember, strictly speaking this is a courtesy and a means to try to attract and retain quality participants. There is no right to free speech in a website such as this, it's proprietary, like (my favorite analogy) a little family-run restaurant. Get obnoxious and the Charlie the dishwasher is sent out to make things end for you and better for everyone else. No shirt no shoes no service. Fake ID=you get 86'ed. This website is very lenient if certain bounds are not crossed. 
In fact, you want a "thanksgiving" list, you can start here.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 21, 2012)

firefite said:


> Personally I can't stand that firefite guy. Complete a$$hole :rofl:



Infraction while running for office? What are you a DC mayor


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 21, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Infraction while running for office? What are you a DC mayor



The CLs must be regretting having me on the poll list haha


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 21, 2012)

firefite said:


> The CLs must be regretting having me on the poll list haha



Soak up the carefree hijinks while you can cuz its looking like you're gonna be part of the establishment soon


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 21, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Soak up the carefree hijinks while you can cuz its looking like you're gonna be part of the establishment soon



I'm in 4th place so maybe not


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 21, 2012)

There is only one candidate who is a nurse. Discrimination! I guess he is just the token minority


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 21, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm in 4th place so maybe not



Oh wow tigger comes up from behind this might get interesting.

You might luck out after all


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 21, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Post count is a consideration when coming up with our list of nominees.  The other factors that are considered are how long they've been a member; infraction history (if you've ever been banned from the forum, you are disqualified); contribution to the forum; history and accuracy of reporting posts; and how well the current CL team feels we can work with the individuals nominated.


I still want to know what I need to do to be nominated for a CL spot.... I know it's super exclusive, and all the cool kids do it, but its one of those things where certain people who don't stir the pot are asked to be mods, while the more opinionated peopled are deemed poor possibilities.

personally, if Akulahawk doesn't win, I'm going to blame it on the hanging chads


----------



## Aidey (Nov 21, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> I still want to know what I need to do to be nominated for a CL spot.... I know it's super exclusive, and all the cool kids do it, *but its one of those things where certain people who don't stir the pot are asked to be mods, while the more opinionated peopled are deemed poor possibilities.*
> 
> personally, if Akulahawk doesn't win, I'm going to blame it on the hanging chads



Have you ever read anything I've posted?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 21, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Have you ever read anything I've posted?



Also me? 

FWIW, I'm not a cool kid, and I'm pretty opinionated.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 21, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> I still want to know what I need to do to be nominated for a CL spot.... I know it's super exclusive, and all the cool kids do it, but its one of those things where certain people who don't stir the pot are asked to be mods, while the more opinionated peopled are deemed poor possibilities.



We don't accept nominations (yet) or people volunteering.  As far as nominations go, we've talked about it previously but haven't come to an agreement on it.  It's been our experience that people that volunteer for this job usually do it for the wrong reasons, and don't make a good fit.  Any CL, or CL Emeritus, will tell you that there is a lot more going on than most people realize; and when you become a CL you take on a big responsibility and commitment.

The CL's nominate members who we feel would be a good fit in a variety of areas, debate it amongst ourselves, and then present a list to the members for final voting.  If you get nominated, it means that in the eyes of at least one CL you have had such a positive input to the forum as to stand out.

We look at a variety of factors in nominating members, some of which are below:
length of membership
post quality and content
post quantity
infraction/warning history
history of reporting posts
how they respond (or don't) when dealing with forum drama and trolls
how we feel they would add to the CL team

This list is not all inclusive, but I hope it provides some insight into the process.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> We don't accept nominations (yet) or people volunteering.  As far as nominations go, we've talked about it previously but haven't come to an agreement on it.  It's been our experience that people that volunteer for this job usually do it for the wrong reasons, and don't make a good fit.  Any CL, or CL Emeritus, will tell you that there is a lot more going on than most people realize; and when you become a CL you take on a big responsibility and commitment.
> 
> The CL's nominate members who we feel would be a good fit in a variety of areas, debate it amongst ourselves, and then present a list to the members for final voting.  If you get nominated, it means that in the eyes of at least one CL you have had such a positive input to the forum as to stand out.
> 
> ...


What about past expirence?


----------



## Jon (Nov 22, 2012)

Achilles said:


> What about past expirence?



It's not something we've really considered.

The tech side is pretty straightforward, and attitude is a bigger part. Therefore we've looked at overall attitude, as evidenced by FFEMT's list.

If you're asking about yourself, well... we don't have a set minimum post number, but you aren't there yet .

I'm sure there are MANY active members that would make great mods, but I think we found a pretty good selection.

Next time we add or replace CL's, if past elections are any judge, we'll see many of these candidates again, as well as some new ones.

Jon


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 22, 2012)

29 hours left to vote!


----------



## medic417 (Nov 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> 29 hours left to vote!



Then the abus... I mean the change begins.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 22, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Then the abus... I mean the change begins.



Can i start abusing people now?


----------



## medic417 (Nov 22, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Can i start abusing people now?



And that would be a change how?:rofl:


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 22, 2012)

medic417 said:


> And that would be a change how?:rofl:



Lol hey I'm more verbally abusive when I'm not a cl


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Ponies people ponies


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just under 5 hours left to vote.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thread closed pending official results being posted.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 23, 2012)

Official results will probably be posted tomorrow.


----------

